# Livraison AirPods Max



## Guyom3428 (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour. 

Avez vous reçu un mail d’Apple pour l’expédition de vos AirPods Max aujourd’hui?

Moi je viens de recevoir le mien et mon délai est passé du 30/12 au 22/12. 

Commande (avec gravure) passée le 08/12 en début de soirée.


----------



## scaryfan (18 Décembre 2020)

Salut,

Moi je les ai commandés le 09/12/2020 et la date de livraison annoncée est le 12/02/2021... 
Bon, j'ai pris une gravure... la date de mon anniversaire, le 25/02... et donc, je vais devoir attendre attendre...


----------

